# AOL DFÜ-Verbindung einrichten



## Phantomic (26. November 2003)

Hi,
Ich hab jetzt AOL 8.0 und hab gehört das man dort auch eine DFÜ-Verbidung erstellen kann, dass man ohne die AOL-Software ins Internet kann.
Ich hab bis jetzt nur Anleitung für Windows XP gefunden. Weiß jemand wie des unter Windows ME geht?


----------



## vlap (28. November 2003)

Hallo ...

Sieh mal unter http://www.windows-tweaks.info nach. Vielleicht findest du ja da etwas, das dir hilft!

Lg vlap


----------



## Phantomic (29. November 2003)

Die Anleitung is zwar ganz gut. Ich kann aber wenn ich mir den Treiber runtergeladen hab und dann ne neue DFÜ Verbindung erstellen will nur den
"Microsoft VPN Adapter" oder "WAN Miniport (AWT) 1" auswählen.  Als nächsten muss ich dann die VPN Adresse des Servers eingeben, die ich von AOL auch nicht weiß. Ich hab's einfach mal mit de.aol.com probiert. Dann hab ich halt den Benutzernamen (Beispiel@de.aol.com) und das Kennwort eingegeben. Hat aber keine Verbindung hergestellt

PS: Ich hab  "WAN Miniport  (AWT) 1" als Gerät ausgewählt wil der glauch ich irgenwas mit AOL zu tun hat.

Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## bazic (29. November 2003)

Du musst nur eine normale Internetverbindung erstellen und dann folgende daten eingeben. 

User : XXX@de.aol.com 

Passwort : Euer AOL PW

bei probs einfach ein posting , aber normal sollten keine probs aufkommen. 

Beim AOL name und beim passwort muss alles klein geschrieben werden

wenn du dich trotz das dfü läuft auch mit der software zusätzlich einwählen willst(z.B. zum chatten) kannst du dies tun indem du eine TCP/IP verbindung einrichtest. allerdings kannst du dich nicht mit dem namen einwählend er grad per dfü online ist

mfg
bazic


----------



## Phantomic (30. November 2003)

Funktioniert leider immer noch nicht.
Ich hab mal die Einstellungen als Bilder angehängt.






Als Fehlermeldung kommt immer



```
Fehler: 650

Der angewählte Computer kann keine DFÜ-Verbindung herstellen. 
Die Servertypeinstellung ist möglicherweise falsch. 
Wenden Sie sich an Ihren Internetdienstanbieter oder Netzwerkadministrator, 
um dieses Problem zu beheben.
```


----------

